# My king needs a pal



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

Ever since mr. peebles the snail died I just feel my king betta magilla needs a new pal. At first I though mabey a dwarf crayfish but then I read about their agressiveness, and then I found a strange creature called a aegla sp. argentina but after reading up it requires water too cold for a betta.

So it seems I'll be getting a snail unless yall know of any other king betta friendly creature that live in his ten gallon kingdom?:|


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Dwarf cories, ADF, apple snail, or just plant it some smalle shrimp might work.


----------



## Hassled (Sep 30, 2012)

King betta, are those the huge ones they sell at Petco?

If so I always wondered what was different about them, are they just giant bettas?


----------



## NyaNyanNaa (Oct 2, 2012)

I saw a few King's at my Petco earlier and just believe they're larger and more 'tough' looking betta's , I don't really see the difference.


----------



## Hassled (Sep 30, 2012)

Pretty cool in my opinion, if I ever get a new tank that will probably be what is in it.


Sorry being really off topic, but chocolatebetta did answer the question.


----------



## laynisample (Sep 10, 2012)

My betta really loves his two platy friends. They're gentle and I catch them playing all the time. He'll chase them, then they'll turn around and chase him back. They've been together for about a month now and there have been no nipped fins or other signs of aggression.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

ADF's make great tank pals for betta but remember to handfeed your ADF or remove them into a smaller tank to feed them so the betta does not eat all it's food. ADF's are so cool though, I LOVE my little boy Bilbo Froggins and can't wait for my 10 gallon tank so I can get my female two ADF friends as well. (PS Blonde ADF's are GORGEOUS fyi. look them up, they truly are.)


----------



## laynisample (Sep 10, 2012)

LadyVictorian said:


> ADF's make great tank pals for betta but remember to handfeed your ADF or remove them into a smaller tank to feed them so the betta does not eat all it's food. ADF's are so cool though, I LOVE my little boy Bilbo Froggins and can't wait for my 10 gallon tank so I can get my female two ADF friends as well. (PS Blonde ADF's are GORGEOUS fyi. look them up, they truly are.)


BILBO FROGGINS! That's an amazing name.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

xD thank you, eventually I am getting a Frodo Froggins as well and the rest of the Hobbit fellowship. Not sure how to frog up the others last names.


----------



## megaredize (May 21, 2012)

why don't you get another snail since you already know how he is with a snail. Or did you want something different? Shrimps would work he may eat them but ghost shrimps are cheap and it is a really good snack lol


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

i used to have a king betta, he was probably the most relaxed betta we've ever had. he would just cruise around the tank all day and never bother anyone else in the community tank. he was with several assorted livebearers, and they all got along just fine. i'd say that two or three platies would work wonderfully with him in a 10gal, especially if it's live planted.


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

Sorry for the delay. 

King bettas are, I heard, not full fledged giants but half giants.

Well my king is a little aggressive, and a little piggy X3, and while he did settle in with the idea of a snail tank mate when I first put him in with the snail he went and took a bite o'snail. But left him alone after that.

I'm pretty sure he would eat the shrimp, and he might even attack a frog (that is IF I could find one). Peaceful fish I don't know what he'll do but he is quick and a little ruff.

Mabey I'll get a blue mystery snail, or some other snail as they fun to watch and funny to watch magilla swim there just staring in confusion. X3

Also I love the name Bilbo Froggins! XD


----------



## BettaQi (Jul 26, 2012)

LadyVictorian said:


> xD thank you, eventually I am getting a Frodo Froggins as well and the rest of the Hobbit fellowship. Not sure how to frog up the others last names.


SamPhibian!


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

BettaQi you are a genius!!!!!


----------



## laynisample (Sep 10, 2012)

Oh! Oh! Gribbitli!


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

xD man now I am going to have a whole LotR themed ADF tank.


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

Elfrog? Tom Bombadwarf? GandADF?


----------



## Wendyjo (Oct 19, 2012)

ROFL @ GandADF!


----------



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

Julii cories! They're super cute and I believe they only reach 2.5 inches. I think you'd have to have 3 tho.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Tankmates depend on the tank size.


----------



## Nothingness (Oct 11, 2012)

Ghost Shrimp FTW!!!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

It depends on tank mates in a ten gallon which is what a king should be in pygmy cories. A king would probably eat ghost shrimp.


----------

